# File-Uploader



## PcJuenger (2. August 2014)

Da mir kein passendes Unterforum ins Auge gesprungen ist, stelle ich meine Anfrage einfach mal hier:
Kennt ihr vertrauenswürdige Websites, auf denen man seine Dateien uploaden kann ^^?


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2014)

Was denn für Dateien? Und für wen abrufbar?

Je nach Zweck fällt mir da als erstes Dropbox und Rapidshare ein.


----------



## PcJuenger (2. August 2014)

Um ins Detail zu gehen: Da ich bald Semesterferien habe, habe ich auch wieder Zeit für Java, also dachte ich mir, es wäre ganz nützlich, meine Jar-Dateien irgendwo hochladen zu können, um sie an eventuelle Interessenten/Tester verteilen zu können. 
Der Zugriff ist nicht wirklich entscheidend, notfalls verschlüsselt man halt die Archive und gut ist. Dann kann ja auch nur ein ausgewählter Kreis darauf zugreifen ^^

Hmmm, welcher davon wäre denn zu präferieren? Und: Sind beide (zumindest begrenzt) frei nutzbar?


----------



## golani79 (2. August 2014)

Rapidshare weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber zumindest Dropbox ist frei nutzbar - man ist halt nur im Onlinespeicher limitiert.
Anfangs bekommt man glaub ich 2 oder 3GB zur Verfügung gestellt - den Speicherplatz kann man aber mit diversen Sachen kostenlos upgraden (z.B. wenn man Freunde einlädt, die Dropbox App am Smartphone installiert, etc. )

Falls du DB nutzen wirst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du dich über meinen Referral-Link anmelden würdest:

https://db.tt/dSqlyzHL


Als Verschlüsselung verwendet DB eine AES Verschlüsselung mit 256 Bit - die Betreiber empfehlen jedoch, wirklich sensible Daten vor dem Hochladen selber noch zu verschlüsseln.

Bin bisher eigentlich recht zufrieden damit und wir haben es auch für diverse Studienprojekte verwendet, um Dateien auszutauschen.
Ist eigentlich relativ einfach, Berechtigungen zu bestimmten Ordnern einzurichten und man kann gewünschte Ordner auch direkt auf die Festplatte synchronsieren über die Anwendung.
So bleibt alles immer aktuell und es gibt auch nen Änderungsverlauf, falls etwas wiederhergestellt werden sollte etc.


----------



## Loosa (2. August 2014)

https://mega.co.nz/ rühmt sich ja von wegen Anonymität und Verschlüsselung und bietet kostenlos 50GB Volumen. Allerdings kann ich diesen selbstgefälligen Gründer nicht ab und die ganze Sache stinkt dann doch wieder nach Filesharer.

Dropbox ist sicher gut und wird auch von vielen Apps unterstützt.

Da ich schon seit Ewigkeiten einen Hotmail Account hatte nutze ich persönlich Onedrive von Microsoft, mit 15GB kostenlos. Damit synchronisiere ich diverse Projekte und Tools zwischen meinem Heim- und Arbeits-PC (Software für PC oder Mac installieren und einen Ordner definieren oder per Browser verwalten) und kann Unterordner frei mit anderen Teilen. Inklusive Fotoalben mit Editier- und Kommentarfunktion oder Dokumente an denen mehrere arbeiten dürfen.
Da ich nur unkritische Daten damit verwalte habe ich mir über die Sicherheit aber noch nicht viele Gedanken gemacht.

Falls du das ausprobieren möchtest könntest du meinen Referral-Link benutzen: https://onedrive.live.com/?invref=3d16356996d22c00&invsrc=90
(oder auch nicht  https://onedrive.live.com/  )


----------



## RichardLancelot (2. August 2014)

Willst du für die Sicherheit deiner Daten was ausgeben oder nicht bzw. ist Sicherheit überhaupt ein Kriterium? Wenn du beide Fragen mit ja beantwortet rate ich zu Spideroak. Wenn du die Daten prinzipiell anderen bereitstellen willst reichen auch die kostenfreien Angebote von DB und Mega, wobei Mega mehr Speicher bietet, Dropbox aber weiter verbreitet und unterstützt ist.


----------



## BiJay (2. August 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Um ins Detail zu gehen: Da ich bald Semesterferien habe, habe ich auch wieder Zeit für Java, also dachte ich mir, es wäre ganz nützlich, meine Jar-Dateien irgendwo hochladen zu können, um sie an eventuelle Interessenten/Tester verteilen zu können.
> Der Zugriff ist nicht wirklich entscheidend, notfalls verschlüsselt man halt die Archive und gut ist. Dann kann ja auch nur ein ausgewählter Kreis darauf zugreifen ^^
> 
> Hmmm, welcher davon wäre denn zu präferieren? Und: Sind beide (zumindest begrenzt) frei nutzbar?


Also für diesen Zweck ist wohl github.com am Besten geeignet. Die Seite ist dafür gemacht, dass Software Entwickler ihre Projekte dort reinstellen könne, um sie für andere verfügbar zu machen. Kann man auch gut eine Versions-Historie angeben und die Tester können Feedback abgeben. Ist für öffentliche Projekte kostenlos, für private Projekte muss man monatlich zahlen.


----------



## PcJuenger (26. August 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Rapidshare weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, aber zumindest Dropbox ist frei nutzbar - man ist halt nur im Onlinespeicher limitiert.
> Anfangs bekommt man glaub ich 2 oder 3GB zur Verfügung gestellt - den Speicherplatz kann man aber mit diversen Sachen kostenlos upgraden (z.B. wenn man Freunde einlädt, die Dropbox App am Smartphone installiert, etc. )
> 
> Falls du DB nutzen wirst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn du dich über meinen Referral-Link anmelden würdest:
> ...



Ich habe mir jetzt einen Dropbox-Acc über deinen Link erstellt 
Trotzdem danke an alle für die vielen Vorschläge


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2014)

Thx - falls du die Daten / Ordner auch auf deiner Platte und synchronisiert haben willst, kannst du auch noch die Dropbox App installieren von der Seite.
Damit kannst du die Sachen dann auch relativ bequem verwalten und mir würds noch ein wenig zusätzlichen Speicher bescheren - wenn du die nicht nutzen solltest, auch nicht tragisch


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2014)

Dropbox ist nicht verkehrt, allerdings mittlerweile zu wenig Speicher für zuviel Geld.

Ich nutz zwar immer noch Dropbox, bin aber 'dank' meines Nexus mittlerweile bei Drive angekommen. 15GB Speicher und deutlich ausgefeiltere Freigabemöglichkeiten für Ordner bzw. Dateien.


----------



## PcJuenger (26. August 2014)

Ach für meine kleinen Java-Programme werden die 2 GB locker reichen. Die sind in der Regel bisher ja nicht größer als ein paar KB ^^


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2014)

Man kann relativ einfach den Speicherplatz noch ein wenig upgraden - kostenlos.
Hier findest ein paar Möglichkeiten, wobei die Carousel App fürs iPhone bzw. für ein Android Gerät gleich 3GB zusätzlich bringt.

https://www.dropbox.com/help/15


----------



## PcJuenger (26. August 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde da mal nachschauen, wenn ich es denn irgendwann benötige ^^


----------



## Minu-ga-hana (7. September 2014)

Hi,
aus der Android-Bastler-Ecke kenne ich für solche Zwecke Dev-Host. In den einschlägigen Foren (XDA-Developers, anyone?) gibt es eigentlich nur wenige ROMs, die nicht über Dev-Host oder Google Drive zum Download angeboten werden. Falls du dir den Aufwand machen willst, kannst du auch über Github den Quellcode verfügbar machen und die kompilierte .jar-Datei als "Release" zur Verfügung stellen. Erfinde dir einfach eine Release-Nummer wie 0.0.1.Käsekuchen.


----------

